# HI, Waialua  (Oahu) Looking for 2 players



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 21, 2007)

I am starting a Pathfinder: Rise of the Runelords v3.5 game. I have two long-standing players and am looking to pick up two more players for a campaign that will start at 1st level. Burnt Offerings is the first module in an adventure path series designed to run from 1st to about 15th level and is published by Paizo, the company that used to publish both Dungeon and Dragon magazines. Paizo is known for its excellent content and, having read through Burnt Offerings, it seems that their new endeavor is no slouch. 

If you have your own transportation and are interested in gaming with us, please contact me at wlburford at hotmail dot com or post here. Due to work and family constraints, the games will be conducted Thursday or Friday evenings from 7 pm until 11 pm, on a weekly basis. We are an affable group of people in our mid-20s and mid-30s who like to laugh, but we do not drink alcohol. Both the DM and the players have small children. Potential players can expect a well-prepared DM with several years of DMing experience, friendly players, and an inviting gaming environment. The group will expect you to show up for weekly gaming sessions on a regular basis. For weeks that you cannot attend, we ask that you demonstrate common courtesy and telephone or e-mail with as much advance notice as is feasible.

Thanks for reading and good gaming.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 28, 2007)

We kicked this game off last night, with good results.  I've got two players but certainly wouldn't mind two to three more.  If you've looked at this thread and have been on the fence about whether to give us a holler, please do.  Holler, that is.  I'd hate for you to fall off the fence.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 28, 2007)

As usual, I wish I could, but I don't think I could make it...  

Everyone!  Join CBs game!  She has Carrot Sticks!  And don't make up grandiose lies about why you're missing a session.  Tell the truth!  CB is very understanding and a nice person!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 30, 2007)

Beef jerky, Doritos, or Mountain Dew I could understand, but _carrot sticks_?  You miss the carrot sticks?!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 30, 2007)

With ranch dressing!  Beef Jerky and Doritos are too dry... and I don't remember ever having them.  The canned juices I brought and chilled in your fridge since I don't like Soda were most excellent as well!  

BTW, you don't have a huge black guy with dreds named Biko in your group do you?  Or is there more than one DnD group on this island within ten miles of my house?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 31, 2007)

Nope, no huge black dread-locked guys named Biko in the group.  Just myself (DM), and Hojo and Merrilea.

...thus this thread...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh, so there is more than one DnD group on the island, I wonder where Biko's group meets...

So who/what are people playing as?


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 31, 2007)

Hmm. Fly me out, and I'll be there in a flash!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 2, 2007)

Would that I had the cash!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 14, 2007)

The two players I have for this game just hit 2nd level.  Both report that the adventure path has been good fun to date.  Just an FYI for anyone out there considering dropping a line--there's still time, so please contact me to join the game.


----------

